# poulan saw



## reteagle (Sep 9, 2012)

Received a wood shark saw P3314-WSA that had all fuel lines removed.
I would like a diagram or directions to replace them.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a diagram of a remote primer fuel line hook up. Hope this helps.


----------



## reteagle (Sep 9, 2012)

I measured the nipples on the carb with a dial caliber & they are the same size. So I'm still not sure of the correct routing. Thanks for the reply Reteagle


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry-the line with the filter would go to the fitting by the cover plate with the single screw holding it.(this is the fuel pump side).The suction side of the primer bulb goes to the fitting closer to the bottom.The primer pressure side line goes into the tank as the return line.


----------



## reteagle (Sep 9, 2012)

*Routing*

Thank you for the reply.I think I can follow those directions, and hopefully
that will solve my problem. I will try it tomorrow.
Again Thank you very much. Reteagle


----------



## reteagle (Sep 9, 2012)

*Wood Shark*

Put all lines in as directed. Had a hard time getting the carb adjusted, but the saw now seems to run pretty darn good. I have not tried to cut any wood with it yet.I live in Fl. so I only use a saw very occasionally, for yard clean-up or God forbid after a storm.
SO THANK YOU FOR HELP Reteagle


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad to hear the unit is running.Good job:thumbsup:Here is a link to adjusting a Zama carb with high and low adjusting screws.A Walbro carb is adjusted the same way.Were you by chance a Colonel in ?????

http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html


----------

